# Counterpoise



## genesis98 (17 Nov 2005)

Anybody have a picture of a home made counterpoise? I know you can use pretty much anything metal. But I'd like to see a portable one.


----------



## Radop (17 Nov 2005)

Depends on the antenna type.  An omni has a spider web shaped counterpoise while a dipole has a rectangular one.  Directional antenni use a pie shaped counterpoise.  The common factor is that the legs are 1/2 wavelength or greater from emitter source.  As for pictures, I only have diagrams.


----------



## genesis98 (17 Nov 2005)

I'll settle for diagrams


----------



## Radop (22 Nov 2005)

Genesis,

Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## genesis98 (23 Nov 2005)

yes I did recieve your email, but unfortunatly those are only the pictures from the google images... already saw them =)
But thanks for helping all the same.


----------



## Radop (26 Nov 2005)

still not back to work and my stuff is in my locker, I will see what else I have in my stash


----------



## Bert (27 Nov 2005)

The stash of SigOps is often lengendary.  I've heard stories of magic, fire, women and gold.  
Usually something catches fire.

On the 'net, I found these homebuilts:

http://www.astrosurf.org/lombry/qsl-radials.htm

http://www.g3ejs.com/files/antennas/2tuner.pdf

http://www.w0ch.net/travel_antenna/travant.htm


----------



## Radop (7 Dec 2005)

mainly it is junk that falls out when I try to get my ruck out.  

lol


----------

